

Do Mobile Electronics Really Interfere With Flight? They Could - kapilkaisare
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/aerospace/aviation/do-mobile-electronics-really-interfere-with-flight-they-could

======
Yaggo
Interesting. My logic says that nearby cell towers would cause more
interference (during take-off / landing), because the tower is sending much
stronger signal than a phone.

(A tower with high gain antenna can easily pick up a weak signal from a phone,
while the phone needs relatively strong signal for its low gain antenna. Or
maybe the phone signal is still stronger in the plane due to the inverse-
square law?).

Then again, I'm not an EE.

